# Nifty fifty f1.8 MKI or MKII?



## Valvebounce (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
There is a MKI nifty fifty for sale near me for a reasonable price, is it worth selling a MKII to get the much respected and I believe more robust MKI, metal mount etc? Is there any real rather than perceived difference?
Thanks in advance. 
Edit, forgot to mention I'm talking about the f1.8 version, D'oh. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Nifty fifty MKI or MKII? *

I would, assuming the price is suitably lower than the future new 50mm f/1.8 ( if it exists).

I seem to remember that the mk1 was identical to the old 35mm f/2 in build, so much better than the current f/1.8 II, which is dire.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Nifty fifty MKI or MKII? *



Sporgon said:


> I would, assuming the price is suitably lower than the future new 50mm f/1.8 ( if it exists).
> 
> I seem to remember that the mk1 was identical to the old 35mm f/2 in build, so much better than the current f/1.8 II, which is dire.



The optics were supposedly the same, but the construction was more like the 50mm f/1.4 as far as the design. Metal mount, Wide focus ring That you could actually use. The lenses were made in Japan, and just have a better feel. I've put some photos of both below.

You will prefer the MK I, I've had 4 of them. I've bought all locally as part of a camera / lens deal, usually a old EOS 650, and usually for $50 - $75.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I think I will be going after the MKI and moving on the MKII, it seems from what you guys have said and what I found elsewhere that it is a far better built lens. The only thing that concerned me was people saying the focus was slower, but others are saying it's not slower just more accurate? It looks like an easier lens to manual focus. 
I'm guessing that if focus speed matters you don't buy these lenses! I don't use the 50 a lot, but I like it when I do use it. 

Thanks for your help. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## greger (Mar 14, 2015)

I bought the M l for about $50.00 more than the mll. I feel the ml is just better. Metal mount as opposed to plastic mount. You have to set the switch to manual focus before manually focusing. The camera store I bought mine from always seems to have one for sale. It's my low light lens. I needed it on two ocaisions and without it I wouldn't have been able to take pics.


----------



## greger (Mar 14, 2015)

I checked the camera stores website and for once they don't have a ml for sale used. I feel better.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi greger. 
I spent £50 on my MKII and the MKI is £100, it seems a few quid cheaper than on eBay. 

Cheers, Graham. 



greger said:


> I bought the M l for about $50.00 more than the mll. I feel the ml is just better. Metal mount as opposed to plastic mount. You have to set the switch to manual focus before manually focusing. The camera store I bought mine from always seems to have one for sale. It's my low light lens. I needed it on two ocaisions and without it I wouldn't have been able to take pics.


----------



## Khufu (Mar 17, 2015)

Are they your own product shots, Mt Spokane? I like the use of that soft, white material, regardless; works great with the light and adds a nice, fuzzy touch!

I loved my first 50mm 1.8 II until the day it fell apart. The lens barrel must have gotten curious about just how far it could poke out of three front and *plop*... Too far!
it must have taken a knock but not one I was aware of. It's all very thin plastic cogs and teeth and other such breakables in there but it didn't stop me buying a second copy! The second one was soft. Lame. I bought the mk 1 after lots of interning, not unlike yourself, and it's been a trooper! It's a nice lightweight alternative to have to chunkier lenses, I think maybe more compact but solid than the mk II - makes me wonder why people rave over that daft, slow pancake lens when they could have one of these instead 
also, it looks awesome on the SL1/100D


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Many thanks to all for your helpful replies, thanks to Mt Spokane for the shots of the differences between the two lenses, unfortunately by the time I had an opportunity to follow up on it the lens had sold. Oh well next time one comes up I can pounce on it without the research stage. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2015)

Khufu said:


> Are they your own product shots, Mt Spokane? I like the use of that soft, white material, regardless; works great with the light and adds a nice, fuzzy touch!



Yes, I use white velvet (or other colors) for a backdrop. It does not reflect like a lot of fabric. I've sold all of my 50mm lenses, I've dropped my lens count to about 9 from a lot more.


----------

